# 60d issues



## fair tomorrow (Oct 27, 2014)

So I had a 60d for about 4 months. I use a 40mm 2.8 just for some portraits and random walk around shots. Now I recently learned about back button AF-ON and AE lock, but for some reason when I try to use back af to lock on my subject an recompose the shot my subject is blurry. And on another note when I press the ae lock button (*) it will not lock exposure and the asterisk doesn't even show In the view finder. Any help will be useful please & thank you


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi. 
Have you been through the menus and set the custom functions menu to separate them out, C.Fn IV -1 P257. if you haven't the back button will focus then the shutter button will do it again after you recompose, but on a different place / subject. Ae lock set to no function?
Please accept my ideas in good faith, I have no idea if you have tried the custom menus yet. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 27, 2014)

The easiest way to adjust the custom controls is from the Q menu. There is a icon of a camera with some menu items. If you select it you will see three groupings of button the first group is AF and metering. You can adjust the back focus option there. I have no idea what settings you are on if all else fails you can go to the customize menu and Clear all Custom Func. and try again.

After you are done be sure to move the Q menu item to something like Exposure comp.


----------



## fair tomorrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi.
> Have you been through the menus and set the custom functions menu to separate them out, C.Fn IV -1 P257. if you haven't the back button will focus then the shutter button will do it again after you recompose, but on a different place / subject. Ae lock set to no function?
> Please accept my ideas in good faith, I have no idea if you have tried the custom menus yet.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yeah I tried the custom functions no luck thank you... probably help in the near future


----------



## fair tomorrow (Oct 27, 2014)

tcmatthews said:


> The easiest way to adjust the custom controls is from the Q menu. There is a icon of a camera with some menu items. If you select it you will see three groupings of button the first group is AF and metering. You can adjust the back focus option there. I have no idea what settings you are on if all else fails you can go to the customize menu and Clear all Custom Func. and try again.
> 
> After you are done be sure to move the Q menu item to something like Exposure comp.



I went into Q menu and I selected number 3... and still it won't work. AE exposure is supposed to show the (*) in the screen right?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi. 
I don't have a 60D so I'm only going from the manual and observations, and experience from a 40D and 7D. Just occurred to me from the image you supplied, as the shutter button is also set to AE Lock, perhaps this is a case of it can't be AE Unlocked so why show the star? Try setting the shutter to AE Start if that is available then see if the star works. I just set the shutter button to AE Lock on my 7D and the star does not show! 

Edit. 
Meant to say perhaps the focus thing is a shallow DOF recompose issue? Are you wide open, what are the edges of the image like, are they crisp if you don't focus and recompose?
There have been several threads covering the shallow DOF recompose issue with lots of in depth info but I can't seem to find the main one. I will look later when less time constrained and post a link if I find it. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 28, 2014)

fair tomorrow said:


> AE exposure is supposed to show the (*) in the screen right?



Yes, and it does (well, on my 60d )... but only until you release the button. It's much more convenient to select "AE lock (hold)" which freezes the exposure until the next shutter cycle.


----------

